# Gokey Camp Moc alternatives



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, everyone:

I recently bought a pair of the *Gokey Lug Sole Camp Moccasins*, but ended up returning them after trying a couple different sizes. The size 9 was way too tight, and while the size 9.5 was more comfortable, it slipped at the heel. I tried different socks, I wore them inside for a couple weeks hoping they'd become more comfortable or that I'd get used to them. I _really wanted_ to love these shoes. The material and construction is great. But the heel slippage was just too annoying and sizing seems erratic.

Now I'm seeking an alternative shoe for casual rigs (jeans/khakis) when the fall/winter/spring weather is nice enough that I won't need boots but also too cold for loafers.

In Nordstrom, I saw the *AE Wilbert*. Yes, I know it's not a camp moc, but it looks like a comfortable walking shoe that would meet my needs. In some past threads here, Wilbert owners have had good things to say about this shoe.

I see that LLB also offers a few camp mocs, but they don't look nearly as nice or robust as the Gokey.

I'm open to other suggestions. My budget would max out around the Shoe Bank price for Wilbert seconds, which is around $234.

Thanks in advance, fellas.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I have nothing but good things to say about Arrow moccasins. Their website was probably last edited around 1996, but the shoes themselves are really fantastic. I bought a pair of double soled canoe mocs, which I've worn around New York and Beijing. They're hard wearing and incredibly comfortable. Also, they look really good with jeans. Take a look!

https://www.arrowmoc.com


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

While the Arrow looks nice and I like the hand-made quality, I think I'm seeking something with a more rugged sole, like the Gokey. Maybe less moccasin-like with more eyelets, if this makes any sense.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Not what you're asking for, but you reminded my just how much I like my Gokey Sauvage Hikers!


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Fair enough! But I might post a photo of them to this thread anyway to try and sway you. The double leather sole is surprisingly rugged; I hiked all around northern China, and the soles are none the worse for wear. The only moc-like shoes I own with more rugged soles are Quoddy grizzly boots. The boots are handsome and the crepe sole is nice, but the stitching is disappointingly irregular.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree.
I have several others pairs of this type of shoe/Moccasin, including Russell's, LL Bean, Quoddy, and Town View. Arrow moccasins are both an outstanding product and excellent value.



straw sandals said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about Arrow moccasins. Their website was probably last edited around 1996, but the shoes themselves are really fantastic. I bought a pair of double soled canoe mocs, which I've worn around New York and Beijing. They're hard wearing and incredibly comfortable. Also, they look really good with jeans. Take a look!
> 
> https://www.arrowmoc.com


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Please post a few photos, StrawSandals. I'd like to check them out.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Sure! They're in winter storage, but I'll dig 'em out a little later this week.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you considered the Gokey Lug Sole Chukka Boots? 

I am considering these as my next purchase.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Rancourt makes several options for you and has a try on program as well. They are a good value for the price and made in the US of A.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

seemed interesting so i looked around:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/97850/arrow-moccasins
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?107628-Arrow-Moccasin

link to google images for pics which seem pretty solid to me:
https://www.google.com/search?q=arr...iqggS86ILgCw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1137&bih=677


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

You may want to consider the Timberland 3-Eye Classic Lug Sole, leather lined and super comfortable: my go-to shoe this time of year.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking at the thread for arrow mocs, people have mentioned townview as well. any one have experience with them?

https://www.townviewleather.com/


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

LL Bean seems in a lull and only has the somewhat homely Allagash bison handsewn oxford.
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/52291


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

sskim3 said:


> Looking at the thread for arrow mocs, people have mentioned townview as well. any one have experience with them?
> 
> https://www.townviewleather.com/


I have a pair of Townview's most basic offering, the "Ole Maine unlined" in dark brown, and they're great. They mostly see indoor use, but the leather sole is thick and durable enough for brief forays over concrete. I forgot I had them on recently when I took my daughter to a tennis lesson. I spent the next hour as usual -- picking up balls so she got the maximum lesson time -- and the Townviews never faltered. Nice folks at Townview, too.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

If you don't mind a somewhat heavier shoe, I can highly recommend the *custom* Gokey Sauvage Oxford. I have a long skinny foot, skinnier heel, 1/2 size larger on the right, and very high instep, and they managed to get me an excellent fit for $50 over normal retail. I just looked it up, and the custom Sauvage is the same price as your shoe. No problem on break in either, though I initially thought there would be, just hefting the shoe.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gokey products looks nice and the materials are undoubtedly great, but I'm concerned about fit after my experience with their camp mocs. 

Their heft connotates a level of ruggedness to me, which I prefer. This quality seems to be lacking in the Townview Leather and Arrow shoes, but I'm basing this only on the web images.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

I have two pairs of Oak Street Bootmakers trail mocs, and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them:
https://oakstreetbootmakers.com/footwear

They both get a lot of use in the summer. Buy your Alden Barrie size, usually down .5.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are beautiful, Fred. Here's a quick snapshot of the Arrows:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ What do the soles look like on the Arrows?


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I took a shot, but it didn't come out well because it's dark. If I remember tomorrow, I'll try again. The soles are really interesting - they collect bits of turf or road in the leather that rubs out when worn. I'm also really impressed that the soles "heal" when they're cut or damaged by sharp pavement.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

straw sandals said:


> I took a shot, but it didn't come out well because it's dark. If I remember tomorrow, I'll try again. The soles are really interesting - they collect bits of turf or road in the leather that rubs out when worn. I'm also really impressed that the soles "heal" when they're cut or damaged by sharp pavement.


Aren't these slippery on wet surfaces?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

For any of these unlined, lug sole camp mocs, ranger mocs or whatever, I always buy a half size down, put them on over wool socks whose uppers (but not soles if I can manage) are drenched with water and walk them dry. It is not particularly comfortable, but it has always worked to provide a nearly custom, non-slip fit. Old Army trick.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Surprisingly, they're not. But I don't really wear them in the rain.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a little above your budget, but I would still check out the selections from Russell to do some window shopping. I own the fishing oxford and think it is a very comfortable shoe. In the style of the Gokey shoes that you returned, there are a number of Russell versions that might fit the bill.

https://www.russellmoccasin.com/casual-shoes/

Plus, with Russell, you have the added advantage of a customized fit, different sole options, and potentially exotic leathers.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

The Arrows look comfy, but I'm seeking a lug sole.

The Russell's look fabulous, but are indeed pricey and take weeks to arrive. By the time I would receive them, I'd be transitioning back to loafers.

I wish the LLB Allagash Bisons were full bison, or didn't have that two-tone look. Homely, indeed. But they also seem like the closest option to the Gokeys, which I returned.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Eric W S said:


> Rancourt makes several options for you and has a try on program as well. They are a good value for the price and made in the US of A.


+1 on the Rancourt Ranger Mocs. I have a pair and really like them. Lots of ability to customize the leather and the soles. Vibram lugs are available.


----------

